# 98 VW Jetta Manual Transmission Won't Go Into First or Fifth Gear!!! HELP PLEASE!!!



## 98VWJetter (Feb 3, 2011)

The subject of this post basically sums up my problem: My 98 VW Jetta GL's manual transmission won't shift into reverse or fifth gear. I have no problem shifting into first, second, third and fourth gear; but it's absolutely no dice on reverse and fifth. I got a quote from a transmission specialist that it owuld be around $500 just to get the transmission out to diagnose the problem. I found a used transmission with high mileage at a local salvage yard for $550. I really just don't know what to do! Could their be something simple or small causing the transmission to not function properly? Should I try and have it looked at somewhere else, or should I just go for a new transmission? Is it wise to buy a high-mileage used transmission, or is it worth it to put a newer one in there? I found some used ones cheaper on ebay, but that seems risky. Any experience there? I am a layman when it comes to automobiles, so I don't even know where to start. I put $1000 over a year ago into the car, and want to keep it running, I just don't know if it's worth putting another grand or so into. Please use your expertise and know-how to help me figure out what could be wrong, and what step to take next. Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Have you readjusted the cable actuation system? What brought this on-what was happening before the issue with 1st and 5th? Was it progressive or all of a sudden?


----------



## jameslol (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm sorry but 500 dollars to just pull the trans is pretty expensive, i got a quote to install (including clutch price) a clutch for about that much.

Find a local shop that deals with euro's. Google will be your friend!


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

how much you want for the car?


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

tSoG-84bit said:


> how much you want for the car?


:laugh:


OP, do a search on aligning shift linkage on the golf 3 forum.. GL should be an 8v and have shift linkage not cables. A quick overhaul should get you back on the road. :thumbup:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> OP, do a search on aligning shift linkage on the golf 3 forum.. GL should be an 8v and have shift linkage not cables. A quick overhaul should get you back on the road. :thumbup:



^^^ This! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

could be a TDI, and cables. doubt it... but jus sayin...


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

my experience, if its a diesel or a vr6 it gets mentioned in the post. If not mentioned?... it's a 2.0... :laugh:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> my experience, if its a diesel or a vr6 it gets mentioned in the post. If not mentioned?... it's a 2.0... :laugh:


I agree, but... either way... I wanna know what the OP wants for it.


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

*I think the GL is a 2.0, so a 020 5 speed*

I would say you ran it low or out of gear lube, or used the wrong type, and cooked some gears. A total rebuild from the best of the best is $750, so $500 is high. Just to pull it and look should be more like $250 or $300. If you do the repair to the gears, you might as well do the rest (clutch, seals, etc.), so look at $750 to $1000. The car is likely not worth that much.

look here:

www.brokevw.com


----------

